# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ποδαράκι zebra

## blackmailer

Μήπως βλέπετε κι εσείς ότι το δεξί ποδαράκι του nehito είναι σαν πρησμένο? δεν έχει κάτι άλλο...απλά μου φάνηκε ότι δεν το πατούσε καλά ή ότι έγερνε προς την άλλη μεριά όταν άραζε και έβγαλα μια μακρινή φώτο να δώ αν εντοπίζετε κι εσείς κάτι επιλήψιμο αρχικά για να μην το πιάσω και το στρεσάρω χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία στα των ασθενειών, και λόγω του εμφανούς φουσκώματος του ποδιού, μου φαίνεται για ουρικό οξύ... !! Μετά ίσως κάποιο χτύπημα αν δεν το πατούσε πολύ... ή φαίνεται να μην το  πατάει, αλλά και στην περίπτωση του φουσκώματος λόγω του ουρικού οξέος,  πάλι θα το πονούσε και δεν θα μπορούσε να το πατήσει!! Από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο, αλλά μία φωτό του πέλματος του ποδιού του πουλιού θα βοηθούσε πολύ πιστεύω. 
Περαστικά στον ομορφούλι... !!

----------


## blackmailer

Θα το πιάσω αύριο αν είναι και θα βγάλω και το πέλμα του φώτο! αν και γενικά το πατούσε αρκετά και ήταν και ευδιάθετος καθ' όλη την ημέρα (όσο ήμουν στο σπίτι τουλάχιστον) τραγουδούσε κτλ είχα δει να το σηκώνει που κ που ή να γέρνει προς το άλλο πόδι...ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα!! θα δούμε και αύριο πως θα είναι... Το ουρικό οξύ απο τι προκαλείται? απο κακή διατροφή να φανταστώ? συγκεκριμένα όμως απο τι? ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## blackmailer

εδώ έχω και 2 φώτος με το πέλμα του και 1 μια κουτσουλιά η οποία βέβαια μου φαίνεται με το άπειρο μάτι μου λίγο νερουλή! τι λέτε?







Απο διατροφή εδώ και 1,5 μήνα προσπαθώ να του κάνω προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή και συνεπώς καθημερινά έχει αυγό ή αυγοτροφή και εναλλάσω καθημερινά μαρούλι, μήλο, πορτοκάλι και τώρα ξεκίνησα να τους τρίβω καροτάκι με τον τρίφτη για το τυρί να δώ αν το τρώνε! σπόρους έχω πάρει το Premium prestige for tropical finches της vercele laca! και απο καθαριότητα μία φορά την εβδομάδα όλο το κλουβί εκτός εάν δώ τπτ κουτσουλιές σε πατήθρες ας πούμε οπότε καθαρίζω επιτόπου! αυτά...

----------


## blackmailer

και επειδή η αρχική φώτο απο λάθος σβήστηκε απο το photobucket την ξαναβάζω εδώ:

----------


## jk21

εδω φαινεται να εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα και ειναι καπως κοκκινωπο 


αλλα



εδω φαινεται πιο καθαρο (ομως υπαρχει διογκωση )


βγαλε μια αν μπορεις λιγο πιο κοντινη ,αν και θα σου ελεγα να ξεκινησεις αλοιφη πρωι απογευμα   ,ειτε terramycin polymyxin ,ειτε celestoderm with garamycin (μηπως υπαρχει και σκετη χωρις αντιβιωση ... καποιος ειχε πει κατι τετοιο ) ειτε bactroban 


αν δεν δειξει να ξεπρηζετε ,το πας σε πτηνιατρο ,μην εχει μπει πχ καμμια ακιδα ξυλινη 



η κουτσουλια αν ειναι φρεσκια στη φωτο ,μαλλον δεν με ανησυχει

----------


## blackmailer

η κουτσουλιά ήταν μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αφότου έβαλα το χαρτί και την έβγαλα αμέσως φώτο! ξύλινη ακίδα είναι απίθανο αφού τους έχω μόνο πλαστικές πατήθρες...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές θα δω αν μπορέσω να βρω κάποια απο τις αλοιφές άμεσα γιατί είναι κλειστά και τα φαρμακεία όλα λόγω απεργίας! όλες αυτές σε φαρμακείο κανονικό τις ζητάω έτσι; όχι σε κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα...

----------


## jk21

την terramycine polymixine νομιζω και σε κτηνιατρικα .εχει αντιστοιχη

----------


## blackmailer

Μήπως χρειάζεται να σταματήσω κάτι από την διατροφή που του κάνω; ή μήπως πρέπει να αναβάλλω την διαδικασία για αναπαραγωγή αφού θα ξεκινήσω την αλοιφή; είχα σκοπό μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες να τους έβαζα φωλιά και νήμα...

----------


## jk21

την αναπαραγωγη την αναβαλλεις προς το παρον ,γιατι μπορει να ειναι κατι που συντομα θα περασει

στην ουρικη αρθριτιδα δεν δινεις αυγο (μειωνεις δηλαδη την πρωτεινη ) αλλα  επειδη δεν το εμφανιζει και στα δυο ποδια ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι τετοιο .Σταματα ομως για λιγες μερες το αυγο 

βγαλε μου σε παρακαλω και την πατουσα απο το υγειες ποδι να συγκρινω κατι που θελω

----------


## blackmailer

καλό ποδαράκι



πρησμένο ποδαράκι




επίσης μου είπε ένας φίλος μου που ασχολείται με πτηνά εάν έχω TOBRADEX να του βάλω (την οποία και έχω). Την ξέρουμε αυτήν την αλοιφή;

----------


## jk21

η tobradex ειναι για τα ματια ,δεν κανει 


εχει σιγουρα ποδοδερματιτιδα .παρε μια απο αυτες που ειπα με πρωτη επιλογη την bactroban  .στις αλλες προσθεσε και την dalacin 

ή οποια νομιζει ο φαρμακοποιος οτι ειναι καταλληλοτερη για δερματικη μολυνση στην πατουσα (ποδοδερματιτιδα )

----------


## blackmailer

Έγινε Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια! θα την πάρω τώρα το απόγευμα. Βάζω πρωί βράδυ για 5-6 μέρες ή έως ότου περάσει το πρήξιμο ;

----------


## jk21

πρωι βραδυ (οταν δω το σκευασμα θα σου πω μηπως θελει και μεσημερι ) σιγουρα για 1 βδομαδα αλλα και οσο παρει ,αρκει στην εβδομαδα να δειχνει βελτιωση .αν δεν βελτιωθει ισως δωσεις και αντιβιωση στην ποτιστρα

----------


## blackmailer

Βρήκα Celestoderm with Garamycin....πρωί βράδυ βάζω? λέει μέσα για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και μία φορά τη μέρα...τι λες?

----------


## jk21

πρωι απογευμα !

και πριν την εφαρμογη καθαρισμος με αραιωμενο betadine .το αφηνεις για κανενα 15λεπτο να στεγνωσει και μετα αλοιφη

----------


## blackmailer

betadine με μπατονέτα του έβαλα λίγο, υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; πάντως πολύ ταλαιπωρία μου φαίνεται για το πουλάκι...4 φορές να το πιάνω κάθε μέρα δεν στρεσάρεται ; ενημερωτικά το πρήξιμο το πολύ έχει ήδη φύγει απόψε το απόγευμα που το έπιασα πάλι...

----------


## jk21

βαζε μονο αλοιφη και απλα καθαριζε με αραιωμενο betadine οταν βαζεις την απογευματινη δοση 


συνεχισε σταθερα

----------


## blackmailer

Ευχαριστω πολυ τοσο για τις πολλες και αναλυτικες οδηγιες σου οσο και για τις γρηγορες απαντησεις σου! Ευχομαι η εκτροφη να συνοδευεται παντα μονο με καλες ειδησεις και χαρνοσυνα νεα!

----------


## blackmailer

Τα νέα έπειτα από την τρίτη ημέρα εφαρμογής της αλοιφής είναι αρκετά ευχάριστα!!! Το πρήξιμο έχει φύγει σχεδόν εντελώς και το σκούρο χρώμα στο πέλμα (που φαινόταν σαν κάκαδο που λέμε) νομίζω έχει μειωθεί...Συνεχίζουμε ως το Σάββατο και είδομεν...

----------


## blackmailer

6η ημέρα σήμερα θεραπείας και σας δείχνω την πορεία μας
εδώ:


και εδώ:



ενώ όταν ξεκινήσαμε το ποδαράκι του Νεχίτο ήταν πρησμένο και κοκκινισμένο κάπως έτσι:



Ευχαριστώ λοποίν πάρα πολύ τον jk21 για την βοήθεια του και τις συμβουλές. Λέω απόψε το απόγευμα να είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα του βάλω μιας και βλέπω ότι τώρα 2 μέρες έχουμε γίνει καλά...το δέρμα κάτω απο το ποδαράκι βέβαια δεν είναι όπως στο άλλο πόδι αλλά λογικό, εδώ εμείς γρατζουνάμε το χέρι μας και μετά που θα φύγει το κακαδάκι μένει μια άσπρη γραμμή για πολύ καιρό.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την celestoderm απο κατω για 2 μερες με μια αγωγη μονο την ημερα ,αφηνεις μια μερα κενο ,δινεις αλλη μια αγωγη την ημερα και μετα τελος .Ειτε γιατι θελω να εχουμε εξασφαλισει οτι απο κατω ποια με την ποδοδερματιτιδα ειμαστε οριστικα οκ ,ειτε γιατι θελω η κορτιζονη που εχει παραλληλα μεσα της η celestoderm ,να εχει σταδιακη διακοπη (ετσι πρεπει στα κορτιζονουχα )

για τα ακαρεα νομιζω ειμαστε οκ .Ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια πως το βλεπουνε ,αλλα θα ελεγα σταματας και αν τυχον δεις επανεμφανιση ,κανεις τοτε ξανα αγωγη για αυτα

----------


## blackmailer

Μάλιστα...οκ λοιπόν...σταδιακή διακοπή!! αλλά για ακάρεα δεν είχαμε πει κάτι... εγώ μόνο celestoderm with garamycin του έβαζα!

----------


## jk21

χαχαχα  ναι ..... 

στις αρχικες φωτο ,ειχα δει οτι υπαρχει και μια εμφανιση οχι σημαντικη << φολιδων >> (λεπιων )  που ισως ηταν ελαφρα ακαριαση ,αλλα δεν σου ειχα γραψει κατι για αγωγη ,γιατι βαζοντας αλοιφη αντιβιοτικη ,επειδη εχει υφη τετοια που παραλληλα απομονωνε αναπνευστικα και πιθανα ακαρεα (τα λεπια ,ειδικα αν δεν ειναι εντονα ,μπορει να εχουν και αλλες αιτιες ,ακομα πχ και καποια διατροφικη ελλειψη σε βιτ Α ) θεωρησα οτι θα εκανε δουλεια και εκει 

δωσε αν θες τωρα στην ποτιστρα και πολυβιταμινη να εχει βιτ Β  και βιτ Α για 5-6 μερες .Η Βιτ Α χρειαζεται στην ποδοδερματιτιδα (δεν θυμαμαι αν σου ειχα αναφερει και για χορηγηση βιτ Α καποια στιγμη )

----------


## blackmailer

χμ....ίσως! αλλά να πω την αλήθεια δεν το θυμάμαι. οκ και βιτ Α και Β λοιπόν. Απο πετ σοπ την αγοράζουμε αυτή και βάζουμε στην ποτίστρα σύμφωνα με τις εσώκλειστες οδηγίες ε? το νερό πάλι το αλλάζω καθημερινά και με τις βιταμίνες? απο φρούτα και λαχανικά ποιά περιέχουν αυτές τι βιταμίνες? και κάτι άλλο...τα ακάρεα εάν είναι μπορεί να εμφανιστούν στο ένα μόνο πόδι?

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε οι περισσοτερες πολυβιταμινες του εμποριου ,εχουν και βιτ Α 

η παροχη αυγου με τον κροκο του (εκει υπαρχει μονο η βιτ Α ) αλλα και φυτικων τροφων που την περιεχουν στην προδρομη μορφη της ,η οποια μετατρεπεται στο σωμα τους σε κανονικη βιταμινη ( οπως το σεσκουλο ,το σπανακι ,η γλυστριδα ,η κοκκινη πιπερια ,το καροτο ,το μπροκολο και ιδιαιτερα τα φυλλα του ) ,αν γινεται τακτικα καλυπτει τις αναγκες του 

αν  θες δωσε μεσω αυτων των πηγων και μην δωσεις προς το παρον καποιο συνθετικο πολυσυμπληρωμα ,ειδικα επειδη κοιτωντας κοντινες μεγαλες φωτο απο zebra ,βλεπω οτι εχουν αυτη την υφη τα ποδαρακια τους συνηθως .Ομως θελω ειδικα γιατι υπηρχε ποδοδερματιτιδα (αυτο σιγουρο ) φυσικες πηγες να δινονται τακτικα

----------


## blackmailer

Αγόρασα ήδη το "MULTI-VIT + VIT A" της beaphar αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι είδα και λέει ότι είναι για μικρούς και μεσαίους παπαγάλους. ο πετ σοπάς μου το έδωσε χωρίς να με ρωτήσει για το πουλί που προορίζονταν μιας και του είπα ότι θέλω κάποια πολυβιταμίνη για πουλάκια με ενισχυση σε βιτ Α και Β αν εχει. εγώ τώρα δίνω? ή δεν κάνει? να την γυρίσω πίσω απο δευτέρα και να πάρω μια απλή πολυβιταμίνη, που όπως είπες όλες έχουν μέσα και βιτ. Α, να την έχω έτσι κι αλλιώς?
Παρεπιπτόντως ωραία φώτο βρήκες, μου αρέσουν πολύ τα πουλάκια εδω!

----------


## blackmailer

επίσης μέσα στο χαρτάκι λέει: "Βοηθάει στη διατήρηση της άριστης φυσικής κατάστασης, της ωδικής ικανότητας των καναρινιών, των Τροπικών και Ευρωπαϊκών ωδικών πτηνών, επιταχύνει τη διαδικασία αλλαγής του πτερώματος και αποτρέπει το διαρκές μάδημα και την κακή κατάσταση του πτερώματος"
εγώ τελικά μπερδεύτηκα...είναι για παπαγάλους ή για ωδικά πτηνά?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τη συσταση του ,αν ειναι πιο πυκνο ή πιο αραιο του αντιστοιχο των καναρινιων 

θα ηθελα χωρις να ανοιξεις το κουτι (για να μπορεις να το αλλαξεις ) να βγαλεις φωτο της συσκευασιας και αν εχει εξωτερικα ,στοιχεια των βιταμινων που εχει (mg ανα βιταμινη ή εστω ποιες εχει ) 

δεν θα με εκπληξει αν δω και ιδια σκευασματα σε συσταση που αναλογα με τη φωτο που εχουν εξωτερικα ,να προτεινονται για διαφορετικα πουλια 

ηδη η εταιρια εχει δυο φαρμακα χλωροτετρακυκλινης  (το ενα πιο πυκνο απο το αλλο ) το οποιο συστηνει για τα ιδια πουλια ειτε το ενα για καποιες ασθενειες ,ειτε το αλλο για αλλες ,ενω θα μπορουσε να εχει ενα και να προτεινει μικροτερη ή μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια για το καθενα αναλογα τις ασθενειες ....

----------


## blackmailer

εδώ έχουμε την πρόσοψη



τις 2 πλαϊνές όψεις :




και επειδή δεν είχε κάποια ταινία ασφαλείας το κουτάκι έχω και το εσωτερικό!


Να πω εδώ ότι το μπουκαλάκι που έχει μέσα γράφει σκέτο MULTI-VIT και όχι MULTI-VIT +VIT A όπως η εξωτερική συσκευασία....δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά ήδη αρχίζει να με βάζει σε υποψίες εμένα προσωπικά!

----------


## jk21

Eιναι προφανως ιδιο εσωτερικο σε ολα τα ειδη πτηνων με δοσολογια διαφορετικη ανα μεγεθος πτηνου ,αλλα διαφορετικη εξωτερικη συσκευασια (στη διαφημιση αυτο το λενε << διαφοροποιηση προιοντος >>  ... ) 

αν εχει ημερομηνια ληξης οκ (το εσωτερικο μπουκαλακι εχει; ) δωσε 3 σταγονες για μια βδομαδα 

αν εχει που ληγει συντομα ή εχει ληξει ,πηγαινε το σκευασμα στον πετσοπα

----------


## blackmailer

έχει ημ/νια... 1-1-2015 , στις οδηγίες όμως λεεί 1-3 σταγόνες στη ζωοτροφή, τι εννοεί? στην ταΐστρα ολόκληρη; γιατί αν είναι έτσι δεν είναι το ίδιο με την ποτίστρα την μικρή η οποία αδειάζει σε 2 μέρες. καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω;
είναι όκ αυτή γενικότερα σαν πολυβιταμίνη; έτσι για να μαθαίνω κι εγώ σιγά σιγά...

----------


## jk21

στην αυγοτροφη που τρωει σε μια μερα .Υπολογισε ανα πουλι 3 σταγονες .Συνηθως τρωνε γυρω στο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου το ζευγαρι (τα καναρινια .ελαχιστα λιγοτερο πιστευω θα ειναι και για τα ζεμπρακια  )

----------


## blackmailer

Δημήτρη, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Η πολυβιταμίνη αυτή είναι υδατοδιαλυτή; και αν ναι, σε τι αναλογία μπορώ να τη δώσω σε μια ποτίστρα 100ml?

----------


## jk21

δεν την εχω αγορασει ποτε .για να αναφερει χρηση στην τροφη ,μαλλον οχι 

αν θες δοκιμασε με μια σταγονα και αν δεις οτι διαλυεται και δεν ανεβαινει στην πορεια στην επιφανεια ,θα σου πω ποσο πανω κατω να βαλεις

----------


## blackmailer

Μόλις το δοκίμασα. Έριξα 3 σταγόνες και διαλύθηκε ωραία, πήρε ένα κιτρινωπό χρώμα όλο το νερό...Επειδή είναι πιο εύκολο στο νερό μιας και δεν δίνω κάθε μέρα αυγοτροφή, γιαυτό ρώτησα!!

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι ειναι 1-3 σταγονες στην τροφη 

με δεδομενο οτι αντιστοιχο σκευασμα Ferti-vit δινεται σε ιση ποσοτητα σε 250 ml νερο ή 100 gr αυγοτροφης 

με την ιδια λογικη ειναι 1-3 σταγονες στα 250 ml νερου 

βαλε 3 σταγονες στα 250 ml νερου

----------


## blackmailer

Οποτε στη μικρη ποτιστρα των 100 περιπου ml βαζω το πολυ 2 σταγονες...εγινε Δημητρη! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jk21

Mια αρκει

----------


## blackmailer

θεωρείται φυσιολογικό μετά απο καμιά ώρα το χρώμα το κιτρινωπό που πήρε το νεράκι με τις βιταμίνες και αρχίσει να ξαναγίνεται διαυγές...? ή μήπως είναι σημάδι ότι δεν κάνει να τις δίνουμε αυτές τις βιταμίνες μέσω νερού? δεν έχουν κάτσει στον πάτο πάντως, να πείς ότι δεν διαλύονται...απλά χάνεται σιγά σιγά το χρώμα!

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα. Δεν ειναι ευκολο πατως (εκτος αν εχεις λευκη ποτιστρα ) να δεις αν μεχρι κατω ειναι διαυγες .Ουτε στην επιφανεια του νερου μενει κατι ;

----------


## blackmailer

Όλη η ποτίστρα είναι διάφανη...μολις μπορέσω θα σου στείλω φωτο για του λόγου το αληθές. Στις βιταμίνες που χρησιμοποιείς εσυ εχεις παατηρήσει ποτε κατι αντιστοιχο;

----------


## jk21

Οχι αν και δεν ειμαι το << καταλληλο δειγμα >> για να σου δωσω απαντηση με βαρυτητα .Εχω χρησιμοποιησει ελαχιστα σκευασματα και μπορει αρκετα αλλα να συμπεριφερονται οπως το δικο σου

----------


## blackmailer

ορίστε και η ποτίστρα στην οποία έβαλα κατα τις 12+ το πρωί τις βιταμίνες. Η άποψη σου? να συνεχίσω να τις χορηγώ μέσω νερού ή να δίνω αυγοτροφή κάθε μέρα? Εγώ δεν τους δίνω καθε μέρα διότι δεν τρώνε ούτε τα 3/4 απο το κουταλάκι του γλυκού και τα 2 μαζί...πρέπει να τους βγάλω τους σπόρους κάνα 4ωρο για να την φάνε!!

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε μαλλον ως προς τη δοσολογια προσεξα οτι τελικα στο νερο βαζουμε λιγοτερο απο οσο πρεπει 

η εταιρια προτεινει 1-3 σταγονες στην τροφη μιας ημερας .Στο ποστ 33 καλα τα ελεγα ,στο 37 τα μπερδεψα ...

ειναι στην ουσια  ,  1-3 σταγονες  στο νερο που πινουν σε μια μερα (για να παρουν αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα ) 

αρκει δηλαδη να σταξεις 3 σταγονες σε 4 σχεδον ml ,δηλαδη 15 σταγονες στα 20 ml 

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει στο νερο ,γιατι τα πουλια χυνουν και αρκετο

βαζε 3 σταγονες στα 3/4 του κουταλιου αυγοτροφης που λες οτι τρωνε

----------


## blackmailer

Καλά κατάλαβα εγώ ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με την αναλογία με το νερό, αλλά λέω σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει με τόσα που αντιμετωπίζει κάθε μέρα εδώ!! το θέμα λοιπόν από εδώ και πέρα για να το βρούμε είναι να υπολογίσουμε στο περίπου πόσο νερό πίνουν τη μέρα. Προς το παρόν που οι ζέστες δεν έχουν πιάσει ακόμα 1 ποτίστρα μικρή κρατάει και 3 μέρες οριακά και για τα 2!! άρα εάν η ποτίστρα είναι 100ml πάνω κάτω, κάθε μέρα μαζί πίνουν κάπου 33ml (το 1/3 της ποτίστρας) άρα εάν για κάθε πουλί θέλουμε 3 σταγόνες τη μέρα υπολογίζουμε στις 6 σταγόνες στα 30-35ml....έχω άδικο;

----------


## jk21

με τα πολλα ... εχω ξεκουτιανει να ξερεις τωρα τελευταια !


λαθος τα υπολογιζεις με το νερο .Κανουν και μπανακι ,παιζουν κλπ με αυτο που λες 

4 ml πινουν το χειμωνα ,αντε 5 αυτο τον καιρο (το καλοκαιρι ισως πλησιαζουν και τα 10 ml και εξαρταται τι τρωνε .αν δεν τρωνε χορταρικα πινουν και περισσοτερο ισως ) 

στο νερο δεν σε συμφερει 
κανε οτι σου ειπα σε λιγη αυγοτροφη

----------


## blackmailer

Έγινε Δημήτρη!!! και πάλι ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές. Σήμερα το έπιασα πάλι το πουλάκι για την τελευταία εφαρμογή της αλοιφής όπως είχαμε πεί μετά απο μια μέρα κενό (χτες)...τώρα συνεχίζω με τις βιταμίνες στην αυγοτροφή έως το Σάββατο (7 μέρες) και πιστεύω να είμαστε κομπλέ! Τελευταία ερώτηση το υπόσχομαι  :Happy0062:  , τις βιταμίνες μετά σε νορμάλ περιόδους να τις δίνω 1 εβδομάδα πχ το 2-μηνο?

----------


## jk21

εκτος πτεροροιας και αναπαραγωγης  1 φορα την εβδομαδα 

σε προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ,ξεκινα 2 μηνες πριν την στιγμη που περιμενεις να εχεις πανω κατω αυγα  , με μιση δοσολογια και ανα δευτερη μερα για ενα μηνα (ειναι σαν να εδινες πληρη δοση για 8 ημερες σχεδον ) και τον αλλο μηνα δινε καθε μερα μιση δοση 

στην πτεροροια μιση δοση  για 20 ημερες

----------

